# DISH VIP922 is Back!



## Jhon69

DISH's VIP922 is again a choice to consider on DISH's website.

http://www.mydish.com/upgrades/products/receivers/


----------



## SandyG3

Glad to hear. Ever since the Block Buster update last month; its been great. I've had no complaints from my 922 over the years. Has been a solid box for me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Am I missing something, or hasn't it been back for a while now?

I thought it came back within a week of when they released the [email protected] firmware update. I know a DIRT rep posted they were available...

I never checked the Web site, though, so maybe they were just slow in adding it back there?


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> Am I missing something, or hasn't it been back for a while now?
> 
> I thought it came back within a week of when they released the [email protected] firmware update. I know a DIRT rep posted they were available...
> 
> I never checked the Web site, though, so maybe they were just slow in adding it back there?


You are correct sir,but I have been watching and just noticed the addition on DISH's website today.

Of course it could have been added,and I just missed it......Sooner!.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

It has been available again for about a month. [email protected] was added. Thanks.



Stewart Vernon said:


> Am I missing something, or hasn't it been back for a while now?
> 
> I thought it came back within a week of when they released the [email protected] firmware update. I know a DIRT rep posted they were available...
> 
> I never checked the Web site, though, so maybe they were just slow in adding it back there?


----------



## shadough

Now I just need to get mine swapped out, since it keeps shutting off on me w/ the Fan blowing full blast. But 1st, I wanna try to see if I can salvage any recordings to an EHD. Course that means I gotta find the $ to get an EHD.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Have you tried unplugging the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds and plugging the receiver back in to see if the power issue is resolved? Do you have sufficient ventilation around the receiver? When you are ready to replace the receiver, please PM me. Thanks.



shadough said:


> Now I just need to get mine swapped out, since it keeps shutting off on me w/ the Fan blowing full blast. But 1st, I wanna try to see if I can salvage any recordings to an EHD. Course that means I gotta find the $ to get an EHD.


----------



## khearrean

After 17 years with Dish, I still haven't had a DVR & I keep delaying. For the past 2-3 years, I've had (2) 211k's. I don't care about the whole-house DVR concept because we would never use/watch the DVR in any room other than our main viewing room. But at the same time, I'm the type who likes all the bells & whistles and nice looking interface. Considering that, would I be just as happy with the 922 as I would the Hopper? Also, I don't see from the specs if the 922 has a built-in OTA tuner. I know the Hopper does not! 

I do prefer having this capability because I happen to be one who believes HD viewing of locals via OTA yields better a PQ than SAT.

Ken


----------



## shadough

The 922k has an expansion slot for an OTA tuner. Its not built in. Its a $50 add on thru dish, or buy it online for $35 plus shiping. The only receiver I know that has a built in tuner is the 722 NON-k model, anotherwords NOT the 722k model. The 722k model is the same as the 922k, has a slot for the OTA module to slide into. It would appear the 622 also has 1 built in. But I believe those models are hard to find.


----------



## Jhon69

khearrean said:


> After 17 years with Dish, I still haven't had a DVR & I keep delaying. For the past 2-3 years, I've had (2) 211k's. I don't care about the whole-house DVR concept because we would never use/watch the DVR in any room other than our main viewing room. But at the same time, I'm the type who likes all the bells & whistles and nice looking interface. Considering that, would I be just as happy with the 922 as I would the Hopper? Also, I don't see from the specs if the 922 has a built-in OTA tuner. I know the Hopper does not!
> 
> I do prefer having this capability because I happen to be one who believes HD viewing of locals via OTA yields better a PQ than SAT.
> 
> Ken


I believe the same way you do,and with the Dual Over The Air Tuners Module(MT2) in the VIP922 it works good.Would you be just as happy?,don't know, but I am.I'm running the VIP922/wMT2 and 3-211ks in the bedrooms.Got them all tied together with the DISH Sling Turbo Homeplug Adaptor.

I really like the new Logo Guide Format and Menu Tiles.

When I want to watch an HD channel on my computer in another room having the built in Slingbox is sweet too!.


----------



## shadough

I forgot to mention that the 211k's also have a built in OTA tuner, or at least I believe they do (someone can correct me if I'm wrong). And the 211's can be made INTO a dvr by purchasing a 1 TB (or less) external HD.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

All the receivers have an OTA or TV/Antenna Cable In Port. The 922,222k, and 722k have a slot for the OTA module, allowing for 2 tuners. The other OTA configuration (built-in) has only 1 tuner. Thanks.



shadough said:


> I forgot to mention that the 211k's also have a built in OTA tuner, or at least I believe they do (someone can correct me if I'm wrong). And the 211's can be made INTO a dvr by purchasing a 1 TB (or less) external HD.


----------



## khearrean

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> All the receivers have an OTA or TV/Antenna Cable In Port. The 922,222k, and 722k have a slot for the OTA module, allowing for 2 tuners. The other OTA configuration (built-in) has only 1 tuner. Thanks.


Now I'm confused. Are you saying that all Dish receivers including DVR's have at least (1) built-in OTA tuner like my 211k? That's not what I've been understanding..

Ken


----------



## RasputinAXP

Yup, they do. 622 and 722 have an antenna port for a single tuner. The others have a slot for an MT2 dual ota tuner card.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Yes, all receivers have the OTA capability. The older receivers have a coax port (TV Antenna/Cable IN), with newer receivers having TV Antenna/ Cable In -8VSB-. These are pass through ports.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, the 922, 722k, and 222k have a slot for the OTA Module. The 922 and 722k provide the dual tuner OTA module. 222k is not a DVR receiver. Thanks.



khearrean said:


> Now I'm confused. Are you saying that all Dish receivers including DVR's have at least (1) built-in OTA tuner like my 211k? That's not what I've been understanding..
> 
> Ken


----------



## BobaBird

"All" being the HD receivers as listed and the 811/381. Hopper will someday have an add-on USB tuner.


----------



## tampa8

VIP612 has built in OTA


----------



## khearrean

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Yes, all receivers have the OTA capability. The older receivers have a coax port (TV Antenna/Cable IN), with newer receivers having TV Antenna/ Cable In -8VSB-. These are pass through ports.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post, the 922, 722k, and 222k have a slot for the OTA Module. The 922 and 722k provide the dual tuner OTA module. 222k is not a DVR receiver. Thanks.


Sorry to still be on this, but maybe I'm just ignorant! When you say the 922 has a slot for the OTA module, that doesn't sound like a built-in OTA tuner. That gives me the impression the slot is there for an "optional" OTA tuner. My 211k has a built-in OTA tuner (labeled "Over The Air Antenna In") so I can receive my locals via an OTA antenna. (I don't have to buy/have an optional module). I'm looking for the same thing with the 922, since I know the Hopper doesn't have one built-in. And the written specs on the 922 say nothing about having a built-in OTA tuner.

Ken


----------



## lparsons21

On the 922, just like the 722k, the OTA is an extra cost option. But it is an internal one. You just take a small plate off the back of the unit and slide the tuner module into place.

On the others, OTA is built-in already.

With the Hopper, when OTA becomes available it will be a USB device.


----------



## khearrean

lparsons21 said:


> On the 922, just like the 722k, the OTA is an extra cost option. But it is an internal one. You just take a small plate off the back of the unit and slide the tuner module into place.
> 
> On the others, OTA is built-in already.
> 
> With the Hopper, when OTA becomes available it will be a USB device.


Great! That's *exactly* the answer I was looking for..

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## fpembleton

The 922 is back with the same unreliable sling connection. Frustrating.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Are you getting an error message? Would you describe what happens when you attempt to sling? Would you provide your login information so I can test your account with my equipment here? Please let me know. Thanks.



fpembleton said:


> The 922 is back with the same unreliable sling connection. Frustrating.


----------



## fpembleton

Ray - I have had this unit for quite a while - very much appreciate you being so kind to assist. I get various error messages and can email you with the info if that is ok. The strange part of it seems to be that it will show a connection both on my laptop and the 922 simultaneously. Whether my preference is to try to watch live tv or something recorded on the dvr, it still times out with no success more so than not. Many times if I hit refresh on the browser 4-6 times I may have luck. Please let me know what you would like as far as info is concerned and if it is ok to email you. Thanks a million.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please send me a PM so I can further assist you. I tried sending you a PM but you don't accept PMs at this time. Thanks.



fpembleton said:


> Ray - I have had this unit for quite a while - very much appreciate you being so kind to assist. I get various error messages and can email you with the info if that is ok. The strange part of it seems to be that it will show a connection both on my laptop and the 922 simultaneously. Whether my preference is to try to watch live tv or something recorded on the dvr, it still times out with no success more so than not. Many times if I hit refresh on the browser 4-6 times I may have luck. Please let me know what you would like as far as info is concerned and if it is ok to email you. Thanks a million.


----------



## fpembleton

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please send me a PM so I can further assist you. I tried sending you a PM but you don't accept PMs at this time. Thanks.


Ray,

Sorry for the inconvience. I sent you a PM and hopefully the right info. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Joe,

I tested your account. I will send you a PM with the information I obtained. Thanks.



fpembleton said:


> Ray,
> 
> Sorry for the inconvience. I sent you a PM and hopefully the right info. Thank you so much.


----------



## fpembleton

Thanks for your dedication and expertise in trying to help me with this. I will review your PM. You deserve an award for all that you do for me and everyone else on Dish - we are so lucky to have you!


----------



## kyleki

Does this mean that Dish is actually going to support this receiver finally?! I can't believe it still doesn't support Dish Pass or Manual Timers. I've also been having trouble with some of my shows not being recorded and I can't for the life of me figure out why they're being skipped. It appears to be extremely random.

I sure hope this receiver starts getting the love it deserves. I'm tired of my upgrade feeling like a downgrade.


----------



## Jhon69

lparsons21 said:


> On the 922, just like the 722k, the OTA is an extra cost option. But it is an internal one. You just take a small plate off the back of the unit and slide the tuner module into place.
> 
> On the others, OTA is built-in already.
> 
> With the Hopper, when OTA becomes available it will be a USB device.


Correct but the Tuner Module is a "Tuners Module" because the MT2 is a Dual Over The Air Tuners Module.


----------

